# article: Amazon Admits Drivers Sometimes Have to Pee in Bottles While on the Job



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2021/04/amazon-admits-drivers-pee-bottles-pocan.html
 

Actually, I've done this a few times when I am on the open road, and my prostate-bladder decides to get uppity right after passing an exit or rest area, and the next one is far away, and especially when I'm drinking caffeinated drinks to stay alert amidst my fatigue.  I also do it when I'm going to some outdoor festival where I don't want to use the port-a-potty , so I just get back to my car, whizz, and then empty it out on the street.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2021/04/amazon-admits-drivers-pee-bottles-pocan.html
> 
> 
> Actually, I've done this a few times when I am on the open road, and my prostate-bladder decides to get uppity right after passing an exit or rest area, and the next one is far away, and especially when I'm drinking caffeinated drinks to stay alert amidst my fatigue.  I also do it when I'm going to some outdoor festival where I don't want to use the port-a-potty , so I just get back to my car, whizz, and then empty it out on the street.


"Amazon went on to make clear this wasn't an issue that Amazon suffered alone and linked to several articles about Uber, Taxi, and UPS drivers suffering the same problem. "Regardless of the fact that this is industry-wide, we would like to solve it."

Amazon is blaming you.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> then empty it out on the street.


Couldn't you pour it in the bushes? Plants love pee.


----------

